# What Kind Of Bolens Do I Have?



## bolensnewb (Apr 26, 2012)

*hey guys im new to this site. iv owned this tractor all my life and the last 7 years its bin sitting at a friends house outside. i really want to restore it. but problem is i dont even know what kind of bolens it is.. ive seen some 900's and 1000's that look similar but im not sure. i dont even know what year it is.. if you guys could help me out that would be awesome  thx guys*


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ! Can you get the engine model,type,& code #s,from the blower shroud? Because it has a points-type ignition,I'd put it around1970's,for the year,and those #'s will help narrow it down,some.
As for the model,it will help,there too,by back-tracking the engine year.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum ! Can you get the engine model,type,& code #s,from the blower shroud? Because it has a points-type ignition,I'd put it around1970's,for the year,and those #'s will help narrow it down,some.
> As for the model,it will help,there too,by back-tracking the engine year.


Its a repower so It will not help.

You look to have a bolens 900 or 1000.


----------



## bolensnewb (Apr 26, 2012)

wilberj said:


> Its a repower so It will not help.
> 
> You look to have a bolens 900 or 1000.


thanks  alot of ppl have bin telling me its a 1000


----------



## bolensnewb (Apr 26, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum ! Can you get the engine model,type,& code #s,from the blower shroud? Because it has a points-type ignition,I'd put it around1970's,for the year,and those #'s will help narrow it down,some.
> As for the model,it will help,there too,by back-tracking the engine year.


sorry but whats a blower shroud? lol


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

That would be a 1000. Only made in 1965. The proper engine would be the Wisconsin TR-10D.

It has the hi/lo in the transmission like the later 1050, etc.

The 900 had the 3 speed trans, with the hi/lo change lever/rod on the dash tower that moved an idler pulley from the hi/lo drive belts, just like the 800 .


----------



## Priority1 (Jun 28, 2011)

A warm welcome.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The blower shroud /fan shroud,is the part that has the Briggs/stratton decal and 10hp decal. It directs cooling air over the cylinder,to cool it.


----------

